
Apple Shareholders Show Their Support for Tim Cook - jackgavigan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/27/technology/apple-shareholders-show-their-support-for-tim-cook.html
======
sandworm101
>> As Mr. Cook, 55, stood before the auditorium on Apple’s campus, the
audience — made up mostly of investors in the company — rose from their seats
and applauded him.

The amount of applause is irrelevant. All shareholders are not equal. This
isn't one person one vote. Were the institutional investors clapping? That one
fund manger in the corner not clapping is worth more than a stadium of
supportive private investors.

The american people are split on this. As with every other issue, half the
country sides with the government. Some surveys put it at more than half. And
they do appear to be the older/richer/conservative investor class. They count
for more because they own more. Twitter users may be very supportive and make
lots of noise, but they don't count. Those older shareholders, the pension
plans and hedge funds, I'm not so sure they are on Apple's side. Time is
short.

Rather than support Apple through applause, the shares-poor but votes-rich
masses need to lobby Washington. Votes are their only power base. And old
people. Get your parents and grandparents on side. Make sure they understand
the situation when those endless landlines-only telephone surveys hit them
this election season.

